# Chri Cuomo is an Attention Grabbing IDIOT, Ratings Tanked And He Posts Up Over The Term " Fredo "..?



## nononono (Aug 13, 2019)

*What a freaking attention grabbing whore....*
*Who's ratings are in the Tank...and he's  bookended by*
*Anderson Cooper and Don Lemon....two of the biggest Idiots*
*you could put on for National viewing....*

*



*
*He sure talks a lot more heavy smack when he's behind his*
*FIVE " Body Guards ".....*
*When the guy takes his glasses off the body guards swoop in, then*
*the real " Tough " guy starts to pop up like a mole....*

*We all know why he's offended by the " Fake " term, because he's*
*most likely been called that more than once in his life...*

*Dad was Governor.*
*Brother is/was Governor.*
*He's a Failing regurgitating Newscaster that wants to..*
*" Get After It " only when protected by others....*
*He lived the sheltered " Rich " life his whole upbringing,*
*and ANYONE who's seen " The Godfather " knows who*
*" Fredo " is....the weak one....!*

*Here...let me explain something :*

*Fredo is an insult because you are an Idiot.*
*And it's a more Recent term....as the movie was made in*
*1972 annnd Chris Cuomo was born in 1970....*
*You see the link, and he was a spoiled brat tennis playing*
*typical sheltered " Cuomo ".....*
*Absolutely in NO WAY does it associate with the N----- *
*term used against African Americans...*
*Now if the guy had called him a " Dago " or a " Greaseball "*
*those are termed more offensive in the general direction*
*of Italian Americans.....*

*And further more, this COULD have ALL been a set up to*
*Boost his ratings or BLOCK other more Important News from*
*being released timely.....Like maybe the Epstein Issue that*
*is going to DESTROY the Governor of New York...Hmmmm!*
*....in today's world one never knows.*


*All told....Chris Cuomo is an Idiot...*

*




*

*The picture tells the story...........*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 13, 2019)

Who’s Chri?


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Who’s Chri?


----------



## seuss (Aug 13, 2019)

The guy deserved to have his tail kicked in by Chris. 
Since when has it been considered good to walk up to a stranger and purposely insult them by calling them  outside of their name? 
Right or left, the guy talking crap should be facing scorn, not Chris.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 13, 2019)

seuss said:


> Right or left, the guy talking crap should be facing scorn, not Chris.


Nor Chri, for that matter


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2019)

QUOTE="seuss, post: 281229, member: 2353"

The guy deserved to have his tail kicked in by Chris.
Since when has it been considered good to walk up 
to a stranger and purposely insult them by calling them  
outside of their name? 
*Um....maybe do some research as to why the gentleman *
*confronted Chris Cuomo " Fredo "....*

Right or left, the guy talking crap should 
be facing scorn, not Chris.
*Really....like all the Crap YOU Liberals *
*( Since YOU want to side up with " Fredo ".. )*
*spew about conservatives and the POTUS....*
*unfounded Crap...!*

/QUOTE

*Chris Cuomo will be hit with Lawsuits for the crap he did,*
*and he will pay for the " Threats " he spewed....*
*He is " Fredo "....the weak Drama Queen...*
*Bookended by Cooper of Anderson and Lemon Don....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Nor Chri, for that matter


*" Chri " " Chri " a little tear for Fredo who tried to look*
*tough and will now pay for it with another downgrade*
*of his sordid reputation the rest of his miserable Life........*


----------



## seuss (Aug 13, 2019)

Look at what your thought-leader had to say about it:

https://twitter.com/seanhannity/status/1161100636995407872?s=21

“I say good for @ChrisCuomo 

He’s out with his 9 year old daughter,  and his wife, and this guy is being a jackass in front of his family. 

Imho Chris Cuomo has zero to apologize for. He deserves the apology.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2019)

seuss said:


> Look at what your thought-leader had to say about it:
> 
> https://twitter.com/seanhannity/status/1161100636995407872?s=21
> 
> ...


Sean Hannity is a douchebag too.
Him, Geraldo and Cuomo all think they can kick everyone's ass.

Talk show tough guys.lol.

The guy in the video honestly thought the guy's name was Fredo because Rush has been calling Cuomo that for years.

Cuomo went ape shit for nothing.

He thinks he's above all of it, but he's a big part of the problem.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 13, 2019)

seuss said:


> Look at what your thought-leader had to say about it:
> 
> https://twitter.com/seanhannity/status/1161100636995407872?s=21
> 
> ...


In other words, you reviewed the relevant information and then came to a sound opinion.  The opposite of the idiot that started this inane thread with his typical misspelling of simple words.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> In other words, you reviewed the relevant information and then came to a sound opinion.  The opposite of the idiot that started this inane thread with his typical misspelling of simple words.


Actually  he just said, 
"Look at what your thought leader had to say about it".

Does that mean Hannity is his thought leader too, or is it just this time he laps it up?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sean Hannity is a douchebag too.
> Him, Geraldo and Cuomo all think they can kick everyone's ass.
> 
> Talk show tough guys.lol.
> ...


Yeah, hannity went from a tennis fan to a trained killer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, hannity went from a tennis fan to a trained killer.


To be honest, I could care less about it.
It should have been between Fredo and the guy who called him Fredo.
It seemed like that's where it should have ended, but today everything is on camera.
The guy fredo was yelling at didnt seem to be a bad guy at all.


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> To be honest, I could care less about it.
> It should have been between Fredo and the guy who called him Fredo.
> It seemed like that's where it should have ended, but today everything is on camera.
> The guy fredo was yelling at didnt seem to be a bad guy at all.


You just liked him because he was stupid.
Is that your barometer?


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2019)

QUOTE="seuss, post: 281290, member: 2353"

Look at what your thought-leader had to say about it:

https://twitter.com/seanhannity/status/1161100636995407872?s=21

“I say good for @ChrisCuomo

He’s out with his 9 year old daughter,  and his wife, and this guy is being a jackass in front of his family.

Imho Chris Cuomo has zero to apologize for. He deserves the apology.”

/QUOTE

*He pulled that " Jackass " routine with his Wife and Daughter in tow...?*

*I don't buy it....*

*CNN definitely needs to let him go, along with *
*Don Lemon and Anderson Cooper.......*
*There ratings are in the tank for that *
*three hour period alone....*


----------

